# Sticky  What's your all time favorite group/band?



## Sonnie

What's your top 5 favorite all time group/band? If you could only choose 5, which would you choose?

1. Pink Floyd
2. Eagles
3. Led Zeppelin
4. Lynyrd Skynyrd
5. Fleetwood Mac

What can I say... I'm a classic rock man!


----------



## Fincave

Led Zeppelin
Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds

The next three places change every now and again according to my mood but for today they would be

White Stripes
John Hiatt
Johnny Cash

Ask me tommorow and the list will change apart from the top two!


----------



## Phil M

Pink Floyd
Yes
Led Zeppelin
The Beatles
Wishbone Ash

I'm still stuck in the 70's!


----------



## Fincave

Sonnie said:


> 5. Fleetwood Mac
> 
> What can I say... I'm a classic rock man!


Presuming you mean the older Fleetwood Mac (Peter Green, Jeremy Spencer et al?)


----------



## JCD

Greatest Rock and Roll band ever -- The Rolling Stones
They have been in my top 10 for as long as I can remember. And if you've ever seen their show live, well, then you understand why they are the greatest.

Right now, my favorite band is Flogging Molly.
Other bands that have held the top spot at one time are:

Bang Tango -- Kind of a funk hair band
Swamp Zombies -- kind of a beatnik version of the Violent Femmes
Concrete Blond -- I just love the CD _Bloodletting_
AC DC -- Back in Black is still a desert island disk
Social Distortion -- I can't tell you how many times I've heard _Somewhere Between Heaven and ****_
Jack Johnson -- When I'm in a mellow-lean-your-head-back-and-chill kind of mood
The Queers -- Sophomoric punk band
Guns N Roses -- _Appetite for Destruction_, nuff said
Leon Redbone -- Don't know if it's Jazz or Blues, I just know I like it

That's all I can think of right now.. I'm sure there are others, but that will get me started. 

Kind of ecletic huh?

JCD


----------



## Sonnie

Fincave likes Violent Femmes! 

Flogging Molly? Bang Tango? Okay... I've heard of ACDC, GNR, and Leon, but I'm lost with the rest. I would have to say very diverse. 

Some of my other favorites outside of classic rock, my favorite genre, would be:

Yello
Flim & the BB's
Spyro Gyra
Sarah Brightman
Whitney Houston
Collective Soul
Lenny Kravitz

I don't know if there's much current stuff I like other than maybe Gavin DeGraw.

But I just can't bump these up into my top 5.


----------



## Fincave

Other bands that I like would include: (taking liberties seeing as though we can list more than five )

Violent Femmes (as noted by Sonnie)
PJ Harvey
Arno
Bob Dylan
David Bowie
Lou Reed
Velvet Underground
The Pogues
The Popes
AC/DC
Vaya con Dios
Marianne Faithfull
Ben Harper
Mark Lanegan
The Stranglers
Dead Kennedys
The Cramps
The Clash
The Stranglers
Rolling Stones
Jethro Tull
Janis Joplin
Tom Waits
The Who

Never heard of Swamp Zombies but if they can be mentioned in the same breathe as Violent Femmes then I will have to see if I can get hold of some of their stuff


----------



## JCD

Yeah, I couldn't stop at just five..  

And you will probably have some problems finding much on the Swamp Zombies. They haven't been around for a long while and I think their record label went belly up. You can see the one video I know here, but it's not my favorite song by them.. not my least favorite either.

I'll be curious to see what you think. I've had some people like them, some not so much.. 

JCD


----------



## Ayreonaut

My tastes keep changing, but in the last ten years I have listened over and over to:

Christian - Michael Card
Jazz/Funk - Harry Connick Jr.
Guitarist - Satriani
Progressive Metal - *Ayreon* (obviously)
Psychedelic - Pink Floyd
Classical(ish) Soundtrack - Spirited Away


----------



## Guest

I must concur with JCD, that the Stones live is truly a great experience. The best $80 I ever earned. Yes, earned, I "worked" security when the show came to the Edward Jones Dome several years ago. By "worked" I mean wore a matching tee-shirt as 100 other people and held a flashlight in my hand. I didn't expect much being that it was in a 60,000+ seat footbal stadium but I was wrong. I was lucky enough to get to work the stage--ie, I was closer than the front row. Amazing what those 60+ year old guys can still do. Great show.

Probably my favorite all-time band is the Urge. I have seen them several times. The best was in a very small club years ago when they "opened" for 311. What a great show that was. total capacity of a few hundred people. This was obviously before 311 got as huge as they did in the late 90's.

I like so many different types of music it is hard to put together a list of "favorites."
never the less, here I go in no particular order.

Alt/newer rock:
Urge
Collective soul
Cranberries

Classic rock:
stones
petty
phil collins/genesis
Floyd
Walsh

"Mood" type stuff: (I know, I know, call me "Sally"--can't help it time to time)
enigma
Enya
Yanni--let the name calling begin

Hard rock:
Metallica
Ministry
Tool
Korn
Godsmack
Rollins

Rap: (All "old school"--I told you I liked all kinds of stuff)
NWA--and all of the solo spin offs--EAZY-E, Dr. Dre, Ice Cube
Too Short
DJ Quick
Ghetto Boyz
Ice T

Country: (See above disclaimers)
Allen Jackson

Soft Rock:
Jack johnson
Dave Mathews
John Mayer
David Gray
Sarah Mcglaughlin
Natalie Merchant

Other Misc that I don't have a category nor explination for:
Madonna's new dance stuff

Probably my most listened to disc: City of Angels soundtrack--a little bit of everything, blues, rock, pop, soft melodies, classical--very diverse and all very good.


----------



## Fincave

JCD said:


> Yeah, I couldn't stop at just five..
> 
> And you will probably have some problems finding much on the Swamp Zombies. They haven't been around for a long while and I think their record label went belly up. You can see the one video I know here, but it's not my favorite song by them.. not my least favorite either.
> 
> I'll be curious to see what you think. I've had some people like them, some not so much..
> 
> JCD


Not meaning to hijack this thread, but have found a few of their discs and would like to know which you would recommend, the choices are 'Spunk' and *Frenzy of muic and action'


----------



## JCD

Well, to be honest, it's been a while since I've heard both albums, but I'd go with the _Frenzy of Music and Action_.

If you can find it, my favorite album by Swamp Zombies is _Fink_. It may be because it was their first album I bought that I like it best, but, I'm gonna still say the first was the best.

If you do pull the trigger, let me know what you think. It's different with a sense of humor, both of which I like. 

JCD


----------



## Guest

Limit it to 5- no chance:rofl: 
Led Zep
Pink Floyd
Sabbath
Rainbow/Dio
Kiss
ZZ Top
Bowie
Dire Straits

could carry on but i won't:R


----------



## Danny

Well for me it would probaby be 

Void if Removed (Aussie Band)
Pillar


----------



## Guest

Danny said:


> Well for me it would probaby be
> 
> Void if Removed (Aussie Band)
> Pillar


What are your thoughts on Midnight Oil-Diesel and Dust?
Have just been given the CD by a friend who is clearing out their cd collection.


----------



## rcarlton

The Doors
Jimi Hendrix
The Allman Brothers
Led Zeppelin
Heart


----------



## lcaillo

Stones
Steely Dan
Eagles
Luka Bloom
Chet Adkins


----------



## Danny

monkey4x4 said:


> What are your thoughts on Midnight Oil-Diesel and Dust?
> Have just been given the CD by a friend who is clearing out their cd collection.


Um haven't actually heard much of these two. Midnight Oil are alright thou.

D.


----------



## Sthrndream

Loved that Midnight Oil CD when it came out in '90. Quite a statement album.
There's a Rolling Stone review of it floating around somewhere...

My choices for _bands_:
Pearl Jam
Tool
Godsmack
Staind
The Cure
U2

For _artists_:
NIN
Jonatha Brooke
Damien Rice
Beck
Neil Finn

For _composers_:
Beethoven
Mozart
Bach


Quite eclectic I know .

Also, I'm a sucker for multi-channel music of any kind.


----------



## lcaillo

Oops, forgot to include Little Feat.


----------



## Sonnie

You know I completely forgot about that fat man in the bathtub who was once a dixie chicken down on the farm wearing sailin' shoes crying I got a rocket in my pocket, feats don't fail me now.

One of my all time favorite bands... I can't believe I just totally forgot to list them. I might have to bump them up ahead of Fleetwood Mac. Man.... I just had some of their CD's out earlier.


----------



## Jusbegood

I'm going to add just a few of my all time favorite artists:
1. The Dramatics
2. The O'Jays
3. Al Green
4. After 7
5. Duke Ellington


----------



## thekl0wn

1. Metallica
2. KoRn
3. Seether
4. Evanescence
5. Tool


----------



## jvc

Just too many to choose one!
But, if I *HAD* to choose just one, I'd have to say The Beatles!


----------



## Sthrndream

Like many others I have a hard time identifying just one band or artists. I suspect it would be different from time to time depending on my mood.

I was surprised to see Tool listed more than once here. I would add my support for them also. On the heavier side I also like Stabbing Westward and Stained. On the Canadian front Tea Party and Moist come to mind.

There are a lot of classic rock bands that I love too but the question is for one. If I think of it in terms of being stranded on a desert island and I only have one artist's complete works then I think it would be Sarah McLachlan. I much prefer the sound of a female voice and hers is particularly soothing. More than anything I rely on music to sooth my soul and that makes music like Sarah's a necessity for me.

Like many though I really can't imagine not having the variety I have available to me with my current 30GB of VBR mp3s. In my collection there is music from the Carpenters, Tool, Sade, ELP, Metallica, and various other types of music.


----------



## Sonnie

Actually the first post explains to list your top five... so you can choose more than just one. :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest

1. Def Leppard
2. .38 Special
3. Molly Hatchet
4. Andrea Bocelli
5. Trick Daddy

I like music from all genres, but I've been a fan of Def Leppard since the early 80s. I started with Pyromania in Fayetteville, NC and went on a 8-show trip. They are really nice guys, a little quirky, but timeless.


----------



## OvalNut

Alright, another Molly Hatchet fan!

1. Molly Hatchet
2. Dream Theater
3. Lynyrd Skynyrd
4. Rush
5. Judas Priest, and various other 80's heavy metal 


Tim
:drive:


----------



## MatrixDweller

In no particular order:

1. Pink Floyd (Before the break-up*)
2. Aerosmith
3. Metallica
4. The Tragically Hip
5. Van Halen

* I like the Division Bell and A Momentary Lapse of Reason but they are shadowed in comparison to DSOM, Animals, The Wall, WYWH, etc.


----------



## santora

Top 5?  Only five rock, well I guess that does limit you a bit, but on the other hand, it makes things only slightly easier...

In no particular order

Genesis
Bruce Springsteen & the E Street Band
Van Halen (Roth and Hagar years)
The Who
Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes (I am a Jersey Boy)


----------



## Ricci

1. AcidBath
2. Neurosis
3. Alice N Chains
4. Faith No More
5. Pantera

closely followed by a hundred others. # 1 and 2 are a lock, the rest rotate a bit.


----------



## rentangz

Well I have a wide range of music from smooth jazz to rock and here are my top ten band/group:

1. Lee Rittenour
2. Phil Collins
3. Toto
4. Van Halen
5. Tears for Fears
6. U2
7. Beatles
8. Scorpions
9. Heart
10.Eagles


----------



## deacongreg

its hard to give a favorite, or no.1. But, Earth, Wind, and fire, and Mandrill.


----------



## marcosreg

1- Rush
2- Cream
3- Deep Purple

Marcos


----------



## lcaillo

While they would not be my preference, I can understand picking Rush. Three really talented, prolific, energetic, and durable musicians. I recall seeing them in 1979 and was very impressed.


----------



## JTDINVA

This is a lot more difficult than it seemed :

1. Pink Floyd (by a wide margin)
2. Led Zeppelin
3. U2

Then it gets tricky so I'll just pick 2

Pearl Jam
Alice in Chains

Bruce Springsteen gets an honorable mention here for fantastic live performances.


----------



## tcarcio

In my early years it was...

The Beatles
 The Young Rascals 
Traffic 
The Moody Blues 
Top 40 radio

The high school years......

Zeppelin
Yes
Black Sabbath
Alice Cooper
ZZ Top

Later it's all of the above and about a thousand more....................


----------



## reed.hannebaum

Here's my list, it could be much bigger. Like someone else has said, if I would write this again tomorrow about half of these groups would be different.

*Rock*
Zeppelin
Little Feat
Stones
Moody Blues
Kruder & Dorfmeister
Phil Collins

*Jazz*
Miles Davis
Dave Brubeck
Patricia Barber
Herbie Hancock
Gershwin
Zero 7

*Classical*
Rachmaninov
Sibelius
Beethoven
Tchaikovsky
Vaughan Williams
Delius

*New Age*
Andreas Vollenweider
Deep Forest
Vangelis
Enya
Loreena McKennitt
Enigma

*Vocal*
Placido Domingo
Renee Fleming
Luciano Pavarotti
Andea Bocelli
Sara Brighman
Te Kanawa


----------



## deacongreg

I must also add, Return To Forever. And now that they have gotten back together, look out!!


----------



## paulrodga

Not in order:

Pink Floyd
Led Zeppelin
Dire Straits
Radiohead
The Police


----------



## rubbersoul

Only picking five makes it hard.

1. The Beatles

2. Pink Floyd

3. B.B. King

4. The Who

5. Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young


----------



## freaklog

the smashing pumpkins
nine inch nails
tool
nirvana
soundgarden
pearl jam
madlib
quasimoto
the loot pack
kool keith (when im feelin crazy)
buck 65


i was born in 1980 so my list is.....different:R


----------



## Natas

1: Tool
2: Nine Inch Nails
3: Pink Floyd
4: Porcupine Tree
5: The Prodigy


----------



## deacongreg

Other bands that are note worthy, Return To Forever, Chicago, and this may not be considered a band in the normal way, but Herbie Hancock`s "HeadHunters", were excellent. Chhameleon and the Thrust albums were awesome.


----------



## robertcharles123

1. Rush/Pink Floyd
2. Eagles
3. Def Leppard
4. Bee Gees- The voices are phenomenal


----------



## steverc

In no particular order:
Jefferson Airplane (My first concert, New Orleans 1968)
Fleetwood Mac (My first dog was named Fleetwood)
The Beatles
Cactus (Seattle 1970, Jimi Hendrix was too wasted:dizzy: but these guys were great:hsd
The Moody Blues
Next week who knows maybe The Bobs.

http://www.kn7f.com/Theater/Finished/


----------



## deacongreg

All time favorite, still touring, MANDRILL!!


----------



## walmat

In no particular order:
KISS
Led Zeppelin
Beatles
Thin Lizzy
The Cult


----------



## Lordoftherings

* The Rolling Stones.
* Pink Floyd.
* Led Zeppelin.
* AC/DC.
* Jethro Tull.
* The Doors.
* Black Sabbath.
* King Crimson.
* Yes.
* Santana.

))) Sorry, could not put less than ten.

-> And that's just from our old Classic rock.


----------



## Endesereth

Lets see this is hard...(looks through ipod)
1.Yes
2.Pink Floyed
3.Rush
4.Ayreon
5.Apocalyptica (a cello quintet or quartet)


----------



## joaopaulomiranda

Dificult to say...humm

The Rolling Stones


----------



## K Shep

New Order


----------



## whonc

Scorpions and Def Leppard:T


----------



## w8liftr

Metallica
AC DC
Van Halen
Godsmack
Pantera


----------



## soulgolem

Gorillaz


----------



## soulgolem

but I can't live with just one band anyway, what would be life without the greats of the 50's-60's-70's-80's-90's... and all other ages whatsoever


----------



## fitzwaddle

If I could only pick five, off the top of my head, it would be (in no particular order):

Jethro Tull
Pet Shop Boys
Disturbed
Bela Fleck and the Flecktones
Genesis (Peter Gabriel and earlier Phil Collins)
Ultravox

oops that's six :huh:

there are a ton of bands where I really like only ~5 of their songs - but those 5 are realllly good.

Edit: Molly Hatchet? Didn't they have like one good song?? :innocent:


----------



## doc5150

Van Halen, Love it all, but pre Sammy is still the best


----------



## chashint

Picking five favorites is pretty tough, I saw a lot of really great bands and performers as I scrolled through the thread.
My wife makes fun of me for listening to the Eagles so much so I guess they need to make the list.
Some of you will laugh at me for this but one of the music requests on my Christmas list (which I got) was the Abba Albums Box Set of CDs so maybe they should make the list.
Right now the Eurythmics is playing and that is some good music too.
I just scrolled through the music I have ripped on the computer, I can't just do five, I won't list everything but here is what I like....
Abba
Alan Parsons Project
America
Andrea Bocelli
Annie Lennox
Billy McLaughlin
Blondie
Bon Jovi
Def Leppard
Dire Straits
Eagles
ELO
Enya
Foghat
Heart
Guns N Roses
Jewel
Kiss
Led Zeppelin
Mark May
Meat Loaf
Missing Persons
Neil Young
Ozzy
Pink Floyd
Queen
Scorpions
Sheryl Crow
Steve Vai
Stevie Nicks
The Beatles
The Cranberries
The Doors
The Kinks
The Traveling Wilburys
Tom Petty
Willie Nelson
Yanni


----------



## Dale Rasco

Dream Theater
Fates Warning
Van Halen
Savatage
Sister Hazel
Nocturnal Rites
Vinnie Moore
Iron Maiden
Iced Earth


----------



## Mik2121

The Cranberries
Sixpence none the richer
The Cure
Nirvana
Hole


----------



## leenaz12

all band are my favorite


----------



## jaymz

Come on, People...*Warren Zevon* is the best!

The Byrds
The Beatles
Rolling stones
John Hiatt
Richard Thompson
Tom Petty
The Boss

Jim


----------



## jackfish

Steely Dan
Led Zeppelin
Frank Zappa
Hot Tuna
Little Feat
Captain Beefheart & The Magic Band
Quicksilver Messenger Service
Mountain
Dire Straits


----------



## theonlydevice

I love LP and Green Day


----------



## Tonto

Supertramp is one of the best. Has anyone seen any of their stuff come out in HD/DTSMA, etc.? 

Eagles come in second.

After that not so sure...ink Floyd, Queen, Stevie Nicks.


----------



## unisenmedia

1: The Beatles
2: Led Zeppelin
3: White Stripes
4: Death Cab
5: The Eagles


----------



## cafyon

Dire Straits
Led Zeppelin
Deep Purple (but with Gillan, Lord, Blackmore, Glover, Paice)
Jethro Tull
Santana
Fairport Convention (but with Sandy Denny)
Black Sabbath
Iron Maiden
Alan Parsons Project
Ehm, Dust/Chemical Brothers


----------



## falcon40

If I can only name five, my nomination for all time favorite group or band would be:

1. Earth, Wind and Fire
2. Tower of Power
3. Chicago
4. Average White Band
5. Kool and The Gang

All these groups feature solid horn sections.


----------



## Jasonpctech

Pink Floyd
Boston
Queen
ELO
Radiohead
Jethro Tull
U2
The Police
Rush
YES

Honorable mentions due to personal overload: 
Led Zeppelin, Beatles, Eagles, AC/DC & lastly KISS (The first concert I ever saw)

Looking at others Choices I really like: Dire Straits, Earth W&F, Supertramp, Rolling stones and one that's missing so far Emerson Lake & Palmer.

It's too hard to pick favorites if you really enjoy your music.
Falcon40, on the right day your playlist is in my car.


----------



## Gregavi

1. Steely Dan
2. Beatles
3. Pink Floyd
4. CSN (and Y)
5. R.E.M.
6. Jethro Tull
7. Fleetwood Mac
8. Santana
9. Beach Boys
10. Eagles
11. Who

There are many individual artists I like that are not really considered a "Band" like Elton John, Cat Stevens, Jackson Browne etc. that would make my top 10. 

I noticed there were not a lot of Rolling Stones listed.


----------



## swingin

Black Sabbath
Metallica
Pink Floyd
Judas Priest
Led Zeppelin
ZZ Top
Ted Nugent


----------



## Integra8

By far the best concert EVER was Led Zep, saw them in Tampa in 1973. NO ONE ever came close. The sound of their live show is like the title of their bio.."Thunder of the Gods".

Van Halen, all David Lee Roth, saw them 5 times with David; saw them twice with Hagar and they were horrible both times.
Deep Purple/Rainbow
Journey (saw them at JFK stadium in Philly, with..ready!! Brian Adams, Joan Jett and the Blackhearts, John Mellencamp, Sammy Hagar solo, and then Journey). Everyone that day were outstanding!
Ozzy, but with Randy Rhoads, post RR Ozzy was so so.
Loverboy! Yup! They were really good in concert!
KISS but late 70's, 80's KISS
Missed Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon concert in Tampa in '73, my EX brother in law wanted to see the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band (you can see Pink Floyd anytime!)
Saw the stones in JFK stadium, by far THE WORST BAND I EVER SAW!

Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily

I have yet to meet a track from Rush that I donot like... :bigsmile:


----------



## Big Dave

5 eh? Okay lets see

Nine Inch Nails
Frank Zappa
Ozzy
Pink Floyd
AC/DC (with Bon Scott)


----------



## Twin_Rotor

No particular order. Hard to pick only 5.

L.V. Beethoven
Tool
Les Claypool(all the bands he's associated with)
Glen Miller Orchestra
Dead Kenny G's


----------



## rocksure

For me probably these:
Pink Floyd
Led Zeppelin
Deep Purple
Kansas
Legend (A little known Chritian Rock band from the 90's).

If I could add soloists I would have to put Phil Keaggy in here too.


----------



## OZZIERP

1.) The Beatles
2.) The Rolling Stones
3.) Pink Floyd
4.) The Eagles
5.) The Who


----------



## JoeESP9

1. Any Miles Davis led group.
2. Santana
3. Weather Report
4. Steely Dan
5. Los Lobos


----------



## wgmontgomery

This changes almost daily, but if was pinned down and HAD to choose:

1) Pink Floyd
2) The Beatles
3) Ozzy (actually Randy Rhoads with Ozzy)
4) Roger Waters solo
5) Andres Segovia (or Frank Zappa or The Eagles or Al DiMeola...)


----------



## Wardsweb

There is no way I can do just five. Here is a list of vinyl albums I put together years ago that trigger points in my life.

Steely Dan - AJA (I have 11 pressings from around the world)
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Beatles - Revolver
Dave Bruebeck - Time Out
Marvin Gaye - Whats Going On
Pat Metheny - Letter From Home
Steve Miller - Fly Like an Eagle
Supertramp - Breakfast in America
The Clash - London Calling
Israel Kamakawiwo'ole - Facing Future
Madeleine Peyroux - Careless Love
Jean Michel Jarre - The essential
Alan Parsons Project - I Robot
Cream - Wheels of Fire
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms
Gerry Rafferty - City to City
Joe Walsh - The Smoker you Drink the Player you Get
Matt Bianco - Matt's Mood
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
Patricia Barber - Modern Cool
Spyro Gyra - Morning Dance
Stan Getz & Joao Gilberto - Getz/Gilberto
Weather Report - Heavy Weather
Larry Carlton - Last Night
Loreena McKennitt - The Mask and Mirror
Muddy Waters - Folk Singer
Ottmar Liebert - Nouveau Flamenco
Andrea Bocelli - Romanza
Brian Bromberg - Wood
Randy Newman - Sail Away


----------



## AudiocRaver

Today's answer: Todd Rundgren

Tomorrow?.....


----------



## AudiocRaver

Three weeks later, still Todd Rundgren. (Who am I kidding, he has been for 40 years, not likely to change.) Go Todd!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

Top 10 favourite bands, in alphabetical order:
- AC/DC
- Deep Purple
- Dire Straits
- Iron Maiden
- Led Zeppelin
- Pink Floyd
- Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble
- Styx
- Van Halen
- Who, The

All-time favourite album: "Boston" (Boston)
All-time favourite song: "Hell's Bells" (AC/DC)


----------



## AudiocRaver

To expand a little, top five bands:

Todd Rundgren
King Crimson
Yes (70s & early 80s, except for two zinger albums, Tormato and the next one, which I couldn't even finish:unbelievable
B-52s
Frank Zappa
Radiohead
Porcupine Tree

Okay, top seven.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Anyone have a new favorite band or performer that they have "discovered" within the last year? For me it was the indie band Deerhoof. There is SO MUCH great music out there! You can never keep up, but it is fun to try!


----------



## Norcuron

Police
Rush
Ratt
Scorpions
Judas Priest

Love tons of music but those are the bands I grew up with.


----------



## tripplej

Good to see some RUSH fans here!

I have been a fan since my teenage years when I went to one of their concerts. Have been going ever since! 



My top groups are 

1. RUSH
2. ZZ TOP
3. Yes 
4. Triumph 
5. Dream Theater


----------



## Peter Loeser

Top 10 in no particular order
Genesis (probably all-time favorite)
Phil Collins
Pink Floyd
Foo Fighters
Incubus
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Muse
Dave Matthews / DMB
Billy Joel
Elton John

Runners-up
The Who
Pearl Jam
The Eagles
Queen
Collective Soul
Smashing Pumpkins

Some recently discovered favorites
Elbow
Metric
Versant
The Joy Formidable
Shinedown


----------



## BD55

Some of my top favorites in no particular order:

311
Rush
Incubus
Metallica
Alter Bridge


----------



## ALMFamily

AudiocRaver said:


> Anyone have a new favorite band or performer that they have "discovered" within the last year? For me it was the indie band Deerhoof. There is SO MUCH great music out there! You can never keep up, but it is fun to try!


Katy Perry! 

Seriously though, I have really been enjoying Mumford and Sons the last month or so - I keep playing Babel over and over....and over.


----------



## JBrax

ALMFamily said:


> Katy Perry!
> 
> Seriously though, I have really been enjoying Mumford and Sons the last month or so - I keep playing Babel over and over....and over.


Love me some Mumford and Sons! Went to Bonnaroo music festival just to see them but unfortunately they canceled. Shortly after I purchased the tickets found out they were coming to KC but they canceled that show also. Hoping they play Red Rocks CO someday because if they do I'm there! It's on my bucket list.


----------



## JQueen

I'm a huge fan of Frank Sinatra!


----------



## chashint

Good to see this thread get bumped.
I played once before, and remember I did not limit myself to 5.
Before looking at my original list i will do my current top 5.

Pink Floyd
Alan Parsons Project
Electric Light Orchestra
Supertramp
Eagles


----------



## B- one

Five? All right ill try. Pearl Jam, Alice in chains, ACDC,The Who and RHCP. Favorite album Mad Season-Above.


----------



## AudiocRaver

I am adding a new one to my ever-growing list. Queens of the Stone Age.

I have kind of liked them for awhile. Then saw them on tour in Council Bluffs two nights ago. Maybe the best rock show I have ever been to - music, performance, lights, energy - wow! If you like them, you will like them even better live!

It is fun to discover a new favorite. Lots of good listening hours ahead!


----------



## Peter Loeser

AudiocRaver said:


> I am adding a new one to my ever-growing list. Queens of the Stone Age.
> 
> I have kind of liked them for awhile. Then saw them on tour in Council Bluffs two nights ago. Maybe the best rock show I have ever been to - music, performance, lights, energy - wow! If you like them, you will like them even better live!


Same here. I saw them open for the Chili Peppers at MSG about 10 years ago when they were just getting popular. Definitely a favorite of the concerts I've been to. Have you heard of _Them Crooked Vultures_? Josh Homme from _Queens of the Stone Age_, along with Dave Grohl of _Foo Fighters_, and John Paul Jones of _Led Zeppelin_ fame. Check them out.


----------



## AudiocRaver

Peter Loeser said:


> Same here. I saw them open for the Chili Peppers at MSG about 10 years ago when they were just getting popular. Definitely a favorite of the concerts I've been to. Have you heard of Them Crooked Vultures? Josh Homme from Queens of the Stone Age, along with Dave Grohl of Foo Fighters, and John Paul Jones of Led Zeppelin fame. Check them out.


Heard of TCV, need to give a listen.


----------



## hwkn

My 5 favorite bands are.....The Grateful Dead,Pink Floyd,Rush,Deep Purple and King Crimson.[if I were to add a 6th it'd be Yes]


----------



## goatfarm

Beatles
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Eagles
Phantom Regiment Drum and Bugle Corps
Stan Kenton


----------



## arkiedan

JQueen said:


> I'm a huge fan of Frank Sinatra!


Thank You! A person with rare taste and breeding. 

Oh yeah, favorite bands? Groups? Bet most here have never heard of the first four, maybe five: lddude:

Artie Shaw's Grammercy Five
Stan Kenton's Big Band
Woody Herman's Thundering Herd
Chase
Buddy Rich Big Band
Chicago
Blood Sweat & Tears


----------



## goatfarm

arkiedan said:


> Bet most here have never heard of the first four, maybe five: lddude:
> 
> Artie Shaw's Grammercy Five
> Stan Kenton's Big Band
> Woody Herman's Thundering Herd
> Chase
> Buddy Rich Big Band
> Chicago
> Blood Sweat & Tears


You make those choices and leave out Maynard Ferguson???


----------



## arkiedan

goatfarm said:


> You make those choices and leave out Maynard Ferguson???


Yeah, I left out many of my favorites. You made me remember! Me and my usual jazz pals saw Maynard at Birdland in New York, back in the fifties. We drove up from DC after work and drove home the next morning. Life was good! 

How about:

Gerry Mulligan
Modern Jazz Quartet
Sonny Rollins
Max Roach 
Shelly Mann 
Dave Brubeck 
Stan Getz
Count Basie
Charlie Byrd (my uncle and friend, Bill Reichenbach, played drums with Charlie for ten years)

And there it is. The more I think about it, the more I remember. How can you include all of the greats? I truly miss those days! :sad:


----------



## tonyvdb

This is still to this day one of the best live performances of all my favorite musicians all together 
http://youtu.be/tkki_TWm2S0


----------



## kevin360

Selecting my favorite five is an impossible chore. How could I possibly exclude the Beatles (where they were getting) Return to Forever or Dire Straits or Dixie Dregs or Renaissance (Haslam could raise those little bumps) or...? The list of names that _must_ be in the top five is orders of magnitude greater. An impossible chore this is, but I'll commit the following as a quick yank of the bandage (and sticking to the genre that commands my greatest (slightly so) attention). 

In no particular order:
Pink Floyd (I think the post Waters material is great too, and Waters is more interesting on his own)
Emerson Lake and Palmer (until Love Beach)
Jethro Tull (though there was a period during which Ian lost me)
Genesis (until Hackett's departure – as with Waters, I think Gabriel is more interesting on his own)
…
It's here that I meet the most exclusionary selection of all, the final one in the list. :scratch:
…
Porcupine Tree (because I regard Wilson as a prodigy currently at the peak of his game)

I offer my sincerest apologies to the numerous groups/bands whose names were squeezed off this list by Sonnie's vicious restriction of only listing five. Though I cheated five more into the post, that hardly put a dent in the names on the tip of my tongue. :hissyfit: (okay, some may fairly judge me :coocoo


----------



## seanpatrick

Hmm.. My all time favorite has got to be the Pixies. They were the soundtrack of my teen years, and can remember many good times accompanied by their sounds. Here's my top 5:

1. the *PIXIES * 
2. *Nofx*
3. *Massive Attack*
4. *Throwing Muses / Kristen Hersh*
5. *Beach House*( A recent addition - they're THAT good )

Edit: Ok top 6, I forgot about *Metric*


----------



## Horrorfan33

My favorite band of all time is..

DEPECHE MODE!!!

They have been making music for over 30 years now and even their oldest stuff still sounds better then any new music out there!!...I have only seen them 5 times live, but each show was simply amazing!!!

The other 4 would be..
The Cure
Erasure
Pink Floyd
Mazzy Star


----------



## KevinJSteward

#1 Rush
#2 Pink Floyd
#3 Yes
#4 Queen
#5 Deep Purple


----------



## rab-byte

That's like trying to pick your favorite food. 
It really depends on mood.

Beatles 
Pink Floyd 
Jack White
Marvin Gay
Saul Williams
NoFx
Amy Winehouse 
Nirvana... The list just keeps going on.


----------



## Lumen

#1 Pink Floyd
#2 Alan Parsons
#3 Eric Clapton
#4 Stevie Ray Vaughan
#5 Allman Brothers Band

Blues Genre (cheat!)
#1 Anson Funderburgh & The Rockets
#2 Studebaker John & The Hawks
#3 Mike Morgan & The Crawl
#4 Duke Tumatoe & The Power Trio
#5 The Smokin' Joe Kubek Band


----------



## Nerdist

I love a lot of artists and have a pretty eclectic taste when it comes to music. The funny thing at this point is the one band I would be forced to call my all-time favorite is one that I can no longer stand... KISS. Why is a whole other topic, but with over 30 years as a rabid fan, I have to say they're my favorite from an "all-time" standpoint. That said, they wouldn't currently make my top 30. Maybe not even my top 50. 

Anyway, for me to pick just one would be an effort in futility. So here's a list of my absolute favorites over the years...

Pearl Jam
Garbage
Frank Sinatra
Dean Martin
U2
Billy Joel
Blue Man Group
Talking Heads
Joe Jackson
Jimi Hendrix
Pink Floyd
White Stripes
Chris Botti
Bob Marley
Brian Setzer Orchestra
Sonny Rollins
Johnny Cash
Scatman John Larkin
Tony Bennett
Fleetwood Mac
Snoop Dogg
Guns-N-Roses
Sixx: A.M.
The Police
Robert Cray
Rodrigo y Gabriela
She and Him
Amy Winehouse
Men at Work
Led Zeppelin
Pretenders
Eric Clapton
Hugh Laurie
George Frideric Handel
Ella Fitzgerald
BB King
Dream Theater
REO Speedwagon


----------



## Nerdist

As a fan for over 30 years, KISS would be my "all-time" favorite band, but in all honesty I can't stand what they became after the so-called farewell. They're not even top 30 at this point. Anyway, picking just one is impossible, especially considering my somewhat eclectic taste. I like everything from rock to jazz to tribal drum music, so I could easily rattle off over 100 artists that I listen to regularly. That said, I'll try to keep my favorites to a minimum that I listen to the most frequently (KISS excluded)...

Pearl Jam
Garbage
Billy Joel
Blue Man Group
Talking Heads
The White Stripes
Jimi Hendrix
Pink Floyd
Frank Sinatra
The Police
U2
C.C.R.
Hugh Laurie
Scatman John Larkin
Allen Toussaint
Joe Jackson
Bob Marley
Chris Botti
Men at Work
Sixx: A.M.
Guns-N-Roses

I could really go on & on & on...


----------



## whitey019

1. Pink Floyd
2. Dire Straits/Mark Knopfler
3. Moody Blues
4. Eagles
5. Led Zeppelin
6. Fiona Apple
7. The Who
8. The Clash (they're just fun!)
9. The Beatles
10.Rush
.
.
.


----------



## Balavignesh Ram

Musics of
1. Illayaraja
2. AR Rahman
3. MSV
4. Maragathamani
5. Michael Jackson


----------



## Sanders.1

Sonnie said:


> What's your top 5 favorite all time group/band? If you could only choose 5, which would you choose?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Pink Floyd
> 
> 2. Eagles
> 
> 3. Led Zeppelin
> 
> 4. Lynyrd Skynyrd
> 
> 5. Fleetwood Mac
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say... I'm a classic rock man!




I love all this bands but still look forward to the 80th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanders.1

1. Madonna
Like a Virgin, Like a Prayer

2. Michael Jackson
Thriller, Bad

3. Queen
A Night at the Opera, Queen
4. Prince

5. David Bowie

This guys rock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

